# UGA can't beat BAMA



## Arrow3 (Nov 20, 2018)

.... as long as Tua plays. They just can't do it.  I love my Dawgs dearly but I'm more of a realist then a homer. Watching both teams all season I just don't see us being able to stop them. I honestly don't even see it being a close game. If I'm wrong, then it will be the happiest I've ever been being wrong...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2018)

This is the way I feel right now. This is probably Bama's best team ever. We are getting better every week, but some of our players just need more experience than they currently have. I always hold out some hope, but am not confident about beating them at all.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 20, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> This is the way I feel right now. This is probably Bama's best team ever. We are getting better every week, but some of our players just need more experience than they currently have. I always hold out some hope, but am not confident about beating them at all.


It sucks that we are finally contenders again but we have to go through Saban's super teams.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 20, 2018)

Few gave us any chance at all in January either yet still we prevailed and beat them. Had the refs not inserted themselves into it in the second half and called as clean a game as they did in the first half the Trophy would be in Athens.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

Dawgs roll the Tide...


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 20, 2018)

As good as this team is, I doubt this is their best ever. They don't have 4 All-Americans on the o-line this year like they did in 2012. Being down Damien Harris(how long is he out?) is a big chunk of their identity. Citadel no only exposed their defense, but also their offense


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

You guys are crazy. If you think for one minute that UGA does not match up with Bama, you are nuts. There are 3 teams that I worry about and one is this weekend in Auburn because they have nothing to lose, UGA because of the running game and Clemson because they are just good. It amazes me that you all used to be one of the most delusional fanbases out there have all of a sudden thrown in the towel with a 1 loss team heading into the conference championship.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> You guys are crazy. If you think for one minute that UGA does not match up with Bama, you are nuts. There are 3 teams that I worry about and one is this weekend in Auburn because they have nothing to lose, UGA because of the running game and Clemson because they are just good. It amazes me that you all used to be one of the most delusional fanbases out there have all of a sudden thrown in the towel with a 1 loss team heading into the conference championship.


^^this^^

Dawgs roll the Tide!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> As good as this team is, I doubt this is their best ever. They don't have 4 All-Americans on the o-line this year like they did in 2012. Being down Damien Harris(how long is he out?) is a big chunk of their identity. Citadel no only exposed their defense, but also their offense


We scored 50 on them. Our starting QB did not play in the 4th. Yes we had a slow start. Half time adjustments, took care of business like last year in the NCG. Triple option will expose a lot of teams. You guys may realize that this week.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 20, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> We scored 50 on them. Our starting QB did not play in the 4th. Yes we had a slow start. Half time adjustments, took care of business like last year in the NCG. Triple option will expose a lot of teams. You guys may realize that this week.



You mean bribing/blackmailing the refs?


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 20, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> We scored 50 on them. Our starting QB did not play in the 4th. Yes we had a slow start. *Half time adjustments, took care of business* like last year in the NCG. Triple option will expose a lot of teams. You guys may realize that this week.



As was expected, but what was not expected were half time adjustments being even needed. We've been playing the triple option since 2008. Very rarely does it slip up on us.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> As was expected, but what was not expected were half time adjustments being even needed. We've been playing the triple option since 2008. Very rarely does it slip up on us.



Really? Since 2008 you have lost to GT 3 Times and won in OT is 2013 and by 6 in 2015. 2009 by 6, 2010 by 8.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> You mean bribing/blackmailing the refs?



Yep. You guys are like kids in the playground. Things don't go your way, someone is cheating. Get over yourselves.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Agreed,,,,Roll Tide,,,,


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

I come on here and give UGA props and you guys can't even accept that a Bama fan is giving positive feedback about your team. Y'all just want to come on here and in some cases be arrogant, others go on poor mouthing and then you have the y'all cheated crowd that wants to take the ball and go home so no one can play.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

And yes, it is a slow day at the office, so I may be here all day or at least until I can't take it anymore.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 20, 2018)

Georgia has real problems in the "red zone"...........

And you are thin in the offensive line....

Bama rolls by 25


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> I come on here and give UGA props and you guys can't even accept that a Bama fan is giving positive feedback about your team. Y'all just want to come on here and in some cases be arrogant, others go on poor mouthing and then you have the y'all cheated crowd that wants to take the ball and go home so no one can play.



Yes you did give us props but we been giving Bama props all season long. It's a matter of opinion but this Bama team is probably the best team Saban has ever coached and it's certainly one of the best teams in Alabama football history and there is no doubt in my mind Bama is the best team in the nation this year. Does it have weaknesses? Sure it does. Every team has a weakness. The problem is there hasn't been a single team all year that was able to effectively exploit Bama's weakness which is their run defense. All of that aside Bama has the intangible of being a winner and nothing succeeds like success. Bama players expect to win, they play to win and they do win. That's what makes them champions.

As much as I'd like to think the Dawgs would beat Bama I'm certain that is not going to happen because our weakness is our defense. It's good and it's getting better but it's not "Stop Bama" quality and far from it. I just hope we don't get embarrassed when we play y'all for the SECCG. I expect y'all to win by at least 21 points. Unless Clemson, Michigan or Goiter Dane has a bad wreck on the highway there is no way we will be in the playoff this year. We'll be the best 12-2 college football team this year.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

Fair enough but I still think you are selling UGA short.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Fair enough but I still think you are selling UGA short.




You can blame Mark Richt fore that. His shadow still lingers in Athens and people are still stuck in it.  Dawgs ROLL!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> I come on here and give UGA props and you guys can't even accept that a Bama fan is giving positive feedback about your team. Y'all just want to come on here and in some cases be arrogant, others go on poor mouthing and then you have the y'all cheated crowd that wants to take the ball and go home so no one can play.


i think they suck and we will beat the snot out of them. that little four eyed geek might be a better kicker but that is only where the dogsux are better. it wont come down to that. tua will torch them all day. they have not played a good defense all year. ?


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 20, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Yep. You guys are like kids in the playground. Things don't go your way, someone is cheating. Get over yourselves.



Sorry to hurt your feeling but any OBJECTIVE observer of the game can see how poorly the second half of the NCG was officiated this year. From the offsides on a blocked punt that wasn't, to a non call Unnecessary Roughness for showing Fromm's head in the turf after tackling him to a non call on a facemask tackling one of backs and several holding calls not made ALL in Bama's favor. 
Had there been bad calls/non calls made both ways I wouldn't say anything more than it was poorly officiated but it wasn't so I will. 

No hurt feelings simple fact. If you have examples of poor calls that benefited UGA bring it, but you don't so you can't.

Whether it was simple bias on the officiating crews part or something more we'll likely never know but it was on display for all to see.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2018)

What I don't get is the "this is sabans best team ever" comments. The only decent team they've played is LSU. I think the seccg is going to be a slobber knocker.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I think the seccg is going to be a slobber knocker.




And when they go to Saban right after the game he'll be crying about how Bama deserves to be in the CFP even after losing the SEC Championship..


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> Sorry to hurt your feeling but any OBJECTIVE observer of the game can see how poorly the second half of the NCG was officiated this year. From the offsides on a blocked punt that wasn't, to a non call Unnecessary Roughness for showing Fromm's head in the turf after tackling him to a non call on a facemask tackling one of backs and several holding calls not made ALL in Bama's favor.
> Had there been bad calls/non calls made both ways I wouldn't say anything more than it was poorly officiated but it wasn't so I will.
> 
> No hurt feelings simple fact. If you have examples of poor calls that benefited UGA bring it, but you don't so you can't.
> ...



No hurt feelings here. The trophy is in T-town. There were some bad calls that may have hurt UGA but there were calls not made both ways. Not sure if you were here days after or if the pain was just too much for you, but we did post pics of some of those. There was a face mask not called on UGA and pass int. Heck, Najee Harris was molested in the end zone on the catch that Ridley made to tie the game. If he had not made the catch there was no flag. But you are the one saying blackmail/bribery of the refs. So your little feelings must still be hurt. Take your ball and go home.


----------



## Coenen (Nov 20, 2018)

I don't care for Bama, but at this point it'd be tough to say that the college football landscape is anything other than Bama vs The Field, and Bama looks pretty good.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And when they go to Saban right after the game he'll be crying about how Bama deserves to be in the CFP even after losing the SEC Championship..


All depends on how close the game is. If UGA blows Bama out like some on here think, then Bama would not deserve to be in. They are supposed to take the 4 best teams.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> They are supposed to take the 4 best teams.



And if Michigan, Notre Dame, Clemson and UGA win out, that leaves no room for a "what if" Bama..


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 20, 2018)

And is Michigan, Notre Dame, Clemson and Bama win out.............

your done


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> And is Michigan, Notre Dame, Clemson and Bama win out.............
> 
> your done


 I agree. If all those teams win out and Bama loses to UGA do you agree Bama should be out?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 20, 2018)

Bama controls it's own destiny .....

I can live with it if we don't get in.....

But. I don't see that happening....

why? Because Bama is the best team in the country, and there ain't a close 2nd..

roll tide


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i think they suck and we will beat the snot out of them. that little four eyed geek might be a better kicker but that is only where the dogsux are better. it wont come down to that. tua will torch them all day. they have not played a good defense all year. ?


Thems fighting words.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 20, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Bama controls it's own destiny .....
> 
> I can live with it if we don't get in.....
> 
> ...


I totally agree,,,,Roll Tide,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Because Bama is the best team in the country, and there ain't a close 2nd..
> 
> roll tide



We'll see next week!


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> And you are thin in the offensive line....


You’ve been listening to too much “Kirby speak”


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> What I don't get is the "this is sabans best team ever" comments. The only decent team they've played is LSU. I think the seccg is going to be a slobber knocker.


This. 

I think their 2012 team was more well rounded. GA and Bama went toe to toe in that SECCG as well. IMO they were the 2 best teams in CFB and played for the natty that night, because I don’t think it mattered who won, either team was going to destroy Notre Dame.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And when they go to Saban right after the game he'll be crying about how Bama deserves to be in the CFP even after losing the SEC Championship..





TinKnocker said:


> This.
> 
> I think their 2012 team was more well rounded. GA and Bama went toe to toe in that SECCG as well. IMO they were the 2 best teams in CFB and played for the natty that night, because I don’t think it mattered who won, either team was going to destroy Notre Dame.


absolutely. 2 plays. the dogs would have 2 nattys. guess god hates the dogs. ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> absolutely. 2 plays. the dogs would have 2 nattys. guess god hates the dogs. ?




Nope, God is allowing the contract between Satan & Saban to run it's course.. Then it will be our day to shine while Saban is roasting!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree. If all those teams win out and Bama loses to UGA do you agree Bama should be out?



No


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> No


So who gets shafted? IMO it’s a no brainer. If everyone but Bama win out, the teams that get in are clearly:

Undefeated ND
Big 10 Champ Michigan
ACC Champ Clemson
SEC Champ UGA

I personally have always been of the opinion that you should either be undefeated or have a conference title to even be qualified. A conference title is no guarantee you get in. But not having it is a guarantee you DON'T get in. This keeps a 3-4 loss conference champ (looking at you PAC 12) from getting in. But it also keeps a team that wasn't good enough to even play for their conference out. 

To say Bama gets in after losing the SECCG is to say an Undefeated ND or 1 loss conference champ from the B10 gets hosed in favor of a team that didn't win their conference.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> So who gets shafted? IMO it’s a no brainer. If everyone but Bama win out, the teams that get in are clearly:
> 
> Undefeated ND
> Big 10 Champ Michigan
> ...



1 undefeated, 1 undefeated conference champ, and 2 one loss conference champs should definitely get in over a 1 loss non conference champ.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> So who gets shafted? IMO it’s a no brainer. If everyone but Bama win out, the teams that get in are clearly:
> 
> Undefeated ND
> Big 10 Champ Michigan
> ...



I reckon it would depend on what type of loss Bama had. A close hard fought game (which it will be) and Bama should be in. 
The precedent has already been set on non conference champs getting in. To find out who gets hosed youll have to then look at SOS, quality wins, worst losses. 

Bama has better wins than any team on that list and a close loss to Uga...How would you leave them out?


----------



## Dub (Nov 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i think they suck and we will beat the snot out of them. that little four eyed geek might be a better kicker but that is only where the dogsux are better. it wont come down to that. tua will torch them all day. they have not played a good defense all year. ?




Really?


You'll stoop down that low to speak such of a young player who exudes such heart and drive.


Really ?



Gutter opinion.


----------



## fireman1501 (Nov 20, 2018)

I still hate to see Clemson get in with a easy conference they have. But I still hoping for the best this weekend that muschamp can bring them a upset. And it can happen my friend.


----------



## 1982ace (Nov 20, 2018)

I say we beat Bama in a close game. We want it more and we flash some fresh plays on offense and our special teams are the difference. 37-31 dawgs on top


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I reckon it would depend on what type of loss Bama had. A close hard fought game (which it will be) and Bama should be in.
> The precedent has already been set on non conference champs getting in. To find out who gets hosed youll have to then look at SOS, quality wins, worst losses.
> 
> Bama has better wins than any team on that list and a close loss to Uga...How would you leave them out?


I already said how I’d leave them out. Perfect records and top 5 conference champs should go directly in. 

Undefeated ND > 1 loss Bama
Undefeated ACC Champ > 1 loss Bama
1 loss B10 champ > Bama
1 loss SEC Champ (that beat Bama) > Bama


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree. If all those teams win out and Bama loses to UGA do you agree Bama should be out?


Yep.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> 1 undefeated, 1 undefeated conference champ, and 2 one loss conference champs should definitely get in over a 1 loss non conference champ.


Even if it's my Buckeyes?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2018)

What about an undefeated UCF?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2018)

Hey. The big 12 could have a 1 loss conference champ


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm glad im not on that committee. This coud be the worst year yet for them


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Even if it's my Buckeyes?


I said “top 5” earlier. I just don’t see OSU going from #10 to the playoff. 

And UCF has played 1 top 25 team who likely won’t be top 25 at seasons end. Their schedule is more cupcake than Bamas (another reason I didn’t think Bama should get in if they lose to GA.)


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I already said how I’d leave them out. Perfect records and top 5 conference champs should go directly in.
> 
> Undefeated ND > 1 loss Bama
> Undefeated ACC Champ > 1 loss Bama
> ...



It's all a moot point really. One of these teams have a loss coming. Even in the scenario mentioned you can bet your last dime Bama is in


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I said “top 5” earlier. I just don’t see OSU going from #10 to the playoff.
> 
> And UCF has played 1 top 25 team who likely won’t be top 25 at seasons end. Their schedule is more cupcake than Bamas (another reason I didn’t think Bama should get in if they lose to GA.)


But they'd be a 1 loss conference champ


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2018)

Dawgs win this game!


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I'm glad im not on that committee. This coud be the worst year yet for them



If GA, ND, MI and Clemson win out and Bama gets left out there will be a LOT of talk about an 8 team bracket. Bama drives CFB. The 4 team bracket is under contract for another 7+ years. But if Bama loses there might be enough flack to renegotiate. 

In an ideal world, I’d love to see an 8 team. Drop all but 1 out of conference games (to keep rivalries alive) and play a 10 game season with everyone playing 9 conference games AND a conference championship with a bye week before conference championships. Power 5 conference champs get a automatic bid regardless of record. The other 3 spots go to the 3 highest ranked groups of 5 conference champs.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Even in the scenario mentioned you can bet your last dime Bama is in


And my point remains that that’s ridiculous.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I said “top 5” earlier. I just don’t see OSU going from #10 to the playoff.
> 
> And UCF has played 1 top 25 team who likely won’t be top 25 at seasons end. Their schedule is more cupcake than Bamas (another reason I didn’t think Bama should get in if they lose to GA.)


A 1 Loss's big 12 champ?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I said “top 5” earlier. I just don’t see OSU going from #10 to the playoff.
> 
> And UCF has played 1 top 25 team who likely won’t be top 25 at seasons end. Their schedule is more cupcake than Bamas (another reason I didn’t think Bama should get in if they lose to GA.)


How can you say Bama has a cupcake schedule? Is it because of the OOC games? Is the SEC West that bad? There are 4 Sec West teams in the top 25 while 3 from the east, we beat the 3 West teams that are in the top 25. How many teams in the top 25 did UGA play and beat? They lost to 1 that is in the West. Just curious why you think UGA had such a tough schedule.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Just curious why you think UGA had such a tough schedule.


I did not say Ga had a tough schedule. But whip that strawman if you like.


----------



## tcward (Nov 20, 2018)

UCF would beat Bama or Georgia...


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I did not say Ga had a tough schedule. But whip that strawman if you like.


Figured such. Another Dwag running the old pie hole until confronted with facts. Was UGAs schedule the confetti cake batter with whipped cream icing? You do realize we are talking football and not the swim or dive team right?


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Figured such. Another Dwag running the old pie hole until confronted with facts. Was UGAs schedule the confetti cake batter with whipped cream icing? You do realize we are talking football and not the swim or dive team right?


Typical bammer, best argument was to change the subject......."Bamas schedule is weak"......."YEAH WELL SO IS UGA'S!!!"

Strawman fallacy. Look it up.

Speaking of "facts" the East leads the West in head to head competition.

Even Saban knew their schedule was weak and they "had to make a statement" against LSU. Those were his words.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Figured such. Another Dwag running the old pie hole until confronted with facts. Was UGAs schedule the confetti cake batter with whipped cream icing? You do realize we are talking football and not the swim or dive team right?


I’m running my old pie hole...

Dawgs take Bama down! You’re worried about it cause we have athletes and Kirby...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Typical bammer, best argument was to change the subject......."Bamas schedule is weak"......."YEAH WELL SO IS UGA'S!!!"
> 
> Strawman fallacy. Look it up.
> 
> ...



You brought Up the  cupcake schedule and I responded to your post. I have never heard you say anything about UGAs schedule. Just pointed out that there are 3 cupcakes that Bama beat in the top 25 including one that handed UGA their only loss. How did I change the subject? Is adding facts to the post changing the subject?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’m running my old pie hole...
> 
> Dawgs take Bama down! You’re worried about it cause we have athletes and Kirby...


You are entitled because you realize that we are talking football and know a thing or two about the sport.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 20, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Yes you did give us props but we been giving Bama props all season long. It's a matter of opinion but this Bama team is probably the best team Saban has ever coached and it's certainly one of the best teams in Alabama football history and there is no doubt in my mind Bama is the best team in the nation this year. Does it have weaknesses? Sure it does. Every team has a weakness. The problem is there hasn't been a single team all year that was able to effectively exploit Bama's weakness which is their run defense. All of that aside Bama has the intangible of being a winner and nothing succeeds like success. Bama players expect to win, they play to win and they do win. That's what makes them champions.
> 
> As much as I'd like to think the Dawgs would beat Bama I'm certain that is not going to happen because our weakness is our defense. It's good and it's getting better but it's not "Stop Bama" quality and far from it. I just hope we don't get embarrassed when we play y'all for the SECCG. I expect y'all to win by at least 21 points. Unless Clemson, Michigan or Goiter Dane has a bad wreck on the highway there is no way we will be in the playoff this year. We'll be the best 12-2 college football team this year.


Well said. Now Bama can be beat. Any team on any day can be beat. Georgia should have beat LSU like a red headed step child.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

If Clemson keeps that QB that looks like one of the boy band Hanson kids upright and healthy, they are going to be tough to beat.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Typical bammer, best argument was to change the subject......."Bamas schedule is weak"......."YEAH WELL SO IS UGA'S!!!"
> 
> Strawman fallacy. Look it up.
> 
> ...


 none of that changes  The fact that Georgia is  One loss team that  got drilled by 20 points on the road. and Bama went to their house and I'm beat them by 30


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2018)

George is one of my favorite teams. but bama. is going to kill you all that's all there is to it get ready it's going to be another LSU beat down even worse


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2018)

Dawgs Roll the Tide


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Is adding facts to the post changing the subject?


When those facts are irrelevant to the discussion, yes.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> George is one of my favorite teams. but bama. is going to kill you all that's all there is to it get ready it's going to be another LSU beat down even worse


Pfft! Go Dawgs


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> none of that changes  The fact that Georgia is  One loss team that  got drilled by 20 points on the road. and Bama went to their house and I'm beat them by 30


Another Red Herring joins the party. 

UGA should just stay home since Bama > LSU > UGA.........because FLA > LSU > UGA supports that argument so well.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2018)

Georgia LSU Florida blah blah blah all of you suck you're not bama. LSU Florida blah blah blah all of you suck you're not bama.  I love you have  not won anything lately and you're not even relevant


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs roll the Tide...


stop smoking crack


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> When those facts are irrelevant to the discussion, yes.



You make no sense. Time for you to head back to the basement


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2018)

Now we're getting back to the glory days of this forum


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2018)

On any given day, Bammer can be beat.  Will this be our year, I don't know.  I won't bet on it, but I sure don't think all hope is lost.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> Georgia LSU Florida blah blah blah all of you suck you're not bama. LSU Florida blah blah blah all of you suck you're not bama.  I love you have  not won anything lately and you're not even relevant


Relevant enough to play Bama next week. Relevant enough that we’re the reigning SEC champs. 

Dawgs roll the tide!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 21, 2018)

It won't have anything to do with conference champions, it will be the 4 best teams in the country. Your only hope is that it's a committee of 12.

Not going to matter.....

Bama beats Aubrun by 35 

Bama beats Georgia by 25

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2018)

Dawgs will win this game. You Bammers better be ready for Auburn. They have nothing to lose. They will be putting helmets all over that right leg of Tua. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2018)

Dawgs got to beat GT first 

Bama got to beat auburn first 
Y'all getting ahead of yourselves


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs got to beat GT first
> 
> Bama got to beat auburn first
> Y'all getting ahead of yourselves




Not really... We still get Bama next week regardless what happens. 

It's just maggot squashing Saturday.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not really... We still get Bama next week regardless what happens.
> 
> It's just maggot squashing Saturday.


Dawgs lose to tech cause they're worried about Bama it won't matter if they beat bama 100-0 they won't make the final 4 is my point


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2018)

No one has forgotten about tek. But, the bammers running them pie holes needed to be addressed. We will also show them how to defend the option that they couldn’t against the Citadel. I also hear Chaney has worked the option for the SECCG. Think about it Fields running the option. Bawawahaha!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs lose to tech cause they're worried about Bama it won't matter if they beat bama 100-0 they won't make the final 4 is my point



Oh it'll matter... It takes Bama out of the equation.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> How can you say Bama has a cupcake schedule? Is it because of the OOC games? Is the SEC West that bad? There are 4 Sec West teams in the top 25 while 3 from the east, we beat the 3 West teams that are in the top 25. How many teams in the top 25 did UGA play and beat? They lost to 1 that is in the West. Just curious why you think UGA had such a tough schedule.


Wait. What? Both teams are in the mighty SEC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Wait. What? Both teams are in the mighty SEC.


And Both would stomp your Buckeyes!


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 21, 2018)

Maybe the Dawgs will "Blackout" again!  

Just saying!  LOL


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Both would stomp your Buckeyes!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Both would stomp your Buckeyes!


That's Fer sure,,,,MI too,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> That's Fer sure,,,,MI too,,,,




It's what will force Urban into retirement!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 21, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Wait. What? Both teams are in the mighty SEC.


7 SEC teams in the top 25.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 21, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> You make no sense


I’m pointing out that GA and Bamas schedules have no impact on the other. When I say Bama has a weak schedule and your retort is “well so is GAs” that in no way changes Bamas schedule strength. 

If that doesn’t make sense to you then you’re helpless.


----------



## b rad (Nov 21, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i think they suck and we will beat the snot out of them. that little four eyed geek might be a better kicker but that is only where the dogsux are better. it wont come down to that. tua will torch them all day. they have not played a good defense all year. ?



lol this is the funniest comment ever only thing bama has going for them is the refs back them bama hasnt had a tough schedule at all this year its not going to be a blow out it will be a close game


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 21, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's what will force Urban into retirement!


Saban ran him out of the SEC to spend more time with his family and now Harbaugh is sending him packing. Kids want daddy home. Wait they are probably married and out of the house.


----------



## b rad (Nov 21, 2018)

even if uga beats bama they will still end up in the playoffs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Saban ran him out of the SEC to spend more time with his family and now Harbaugh is sending him packing. Kids want daddy home. Wait they are probably married and out of the house.



Saban has done that too a lot of folks in the SEC. But he spanked Urban so bad it sent him to the hospital. It was great!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 21, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I’m pointing out that GA and Bamas schedules have no impact on the other. When I say Bama has a weak schedule and your retort is “well so is GAs” that in no way changes Bamas schedule strength.
> 
> If that doesn’t make sense to you then you’re helpless.



Doesn't make sense to me because I never said "well so is GAs". When you put quotation marks around something that means it is a direct quote. Show me where I said that. I asked if you thought that UGAs schedule was tough. You are helpless. Get out of your parents basement and get  to English class to learn about quotation marks. Talking college football is not your strong point. Maybe you should start a forum for your high school team.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's what will force Urban into retirement!


We can only hope,,,,


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 21, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Doesn't make sense to me because I never said "well so is GAs".


I was paraphrasing your attempt to change the subject:



fairhopebama said:


> Just curious why you think UGA had such a tough schedule.



Again, even if I had claimed GA had a tough schedule, it has zero bearing on Bamas.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 21, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> I asked if you thought that UGAs schedule was tough.



Speaking of needing English lessons, this isn't what your question asked at all.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 21, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I was paraphrasing your attempt to change the subject:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, even if I had claimed GA had a tough schedule, it has zero bearing on Bamas.



There are good Dawgs and then there are Mangy Dawgs. The Mangy Dawgs are very easy to identify. The bark is loud but as effective as a whimper. I have figured you out.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 21, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> There are good Dawgs and then there are Mangy Dawgs. The Mangy Dawgs are very easy to identify. The bark is loud but as effective as a whimper. I have figured you out.


There are people who can have a conversation and there are people who stoop to insults. I have figured you out.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 21, 2018)

Despite my limited understanding of English and weak wifi signal in my mom's basement, I am still able to find Bama listed at #61 on Sagarin's SOS rankings.



And for the record, GA's SOS ranking is #38 on the same page. I am not great at math either, but i think that's better than Bama's.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 21, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs will win this game. You Bammers better be ready for Auburn. They have nothing to lose. They will be putting helmets all over that right leg of Tua. Go Dawgs!



The Auburn game makes me nervous every year. If the Dawgs beat Bama in the SECCG and Bama is not in the final 4, I will be pulling for you guys to win it all. Good luck against GT this week. I think a lot of people here are overlooking them. Hopefully Kirby keeps the team focused.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 21, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> How can you say Bama has a cupcake schedule? Is it because of the OOC games? Is the SEC West that bad? There are 4 Sec West teams in the top 25 while 3 from the east, we beat the 3 West teams that are in the top 25. How many teams in the top 25 did UGA play and beat? They lost to 1 that is in the West. Just curious why you think UGA had such a tough schedule.



Ok here are the numbers and some of y'all ain't gonna like em.

Bama's SEC  West opposition combined record in SEC play: 16-26, 37-29 overall. Add their East opponents and that goes to 21-35 in SEC play aand 49-39 overall. Throw Louisville in there and the record for ALL P5 opponents Bama will face is 51-48.

OSU's  conference opposition is 31-41 in the B10 and 49-50 overall. Throw in TCU and OrSt and all P5 opponents OSU faced record is 51-65.

Georgia's East opponents are 21-24 in the SEC and 39-26 overall. Add in the West and that goes to 29-30 in the SEC and 55-32 overall. Add GT in and the record for all P5 opponents UGA will play is 62-36.

Now y'all can keep arguing about who's played the toughest schedule but there are the numbers and they don't lie.

Posted with Peace and Love


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Hopefully Kirby keeps the team focused.




Not worried about that at all!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 21, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not worried about that at all!



I would be after that LSU performance. That being said Ga rolls the insects. I just hope we come out the other side healthy.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 21, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> Ok here are the numbers and some of y'all ain't gonna like em.
> 
> Bama's SEC  West opposition combined record in SEC play: 16-26, 37-29 overall. Add their East opponents and that goes to 21-35 in SEC play aand 49-39 overall. Throw Louisville in there and the record for ALL P5 opponents Bama will face is 51-48.
> 
> ...


Nailed it. Sagarin rankings put Bama at the #61 SOS through week 12 for a reason.


Edit: And for good measure......East is 8-5 vs the West.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> I would be after that LSU performance. That being said Ga rolls the insects. I just hope we come out the other side healthy.



UGA is playing the best ball they've played all season since that loss to LSU.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 21, 2018)

Roll Tide!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> There are good Dawgs and then there are Mangy Dawgs. The Mangy Dawgs are very easy to identify. The bark is loud but as effective as a whimper. I have figured you out.



That may be so, but you know that if a bomb hit in Tuscaloosa, they would have a hard time identifying bodies by DNA ... because it would all be the same.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 21, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> That may be so, but you know that if a bomb hit in Tuscaloosa, they would have a hard time identifying bodies by DNA ... because it would all be the same.


Dental records would be pretty useless too.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 21, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA is playing the best ball they've played all season since that loss to LSU.



This is true but better teams have lost to worse in similar circumstances


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 21, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Dental records would be pretty useless too.



You're assuming they actually even HAVE them over there.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 21, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> You're assuming they actually even HAVE them over there.


That was partly my point.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2018)

I dont think SOS will have any effect on the outcome of the game.  I think the only thing that could have any bearing on the final score, is the way Ga plays. If they come out and play their absolute best game of the year on both sides of the ball, they could possible use the one weapon that Bama cant match and that is Mr Hot Rod.


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2018)

UCF will play Bama or Georgia for the natty...................

.....................


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 21, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I dont think SOS will have any effect on the outcome of the game.


Agreed. But SOS was only brought up when discussing what would happen if GA beat Bama.......who are the final 4?

Of the current top 5 teams, Bama has the weakest SOS to date and should be left out if GA, MI, ND and Clem win out. That's All I was pointing out..........from mom's basement.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> Ok here are the numbers and some of y'all ain't gonna like em.
> 
> Bama's SEC  West opposition combined record in SEC play: 16-26, 37-29 overall. Add their East opponents and that goes to 21-35 in SEC play aand 49-39 overall. Throw Louisville in there and the record for ALL P5 opponents Bama will face is 51-48.
> 
> ...


I don't care about your numbers were number one and we're going to kill you that's all there is to it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Agreed. But SOS was only brought up when discussing what would happen if GA beat Bama.......who are the final 4?
> 
> Of the current top 5 teams, Bama has the weakest SOS to date and should be left out if GA, MI, ND and Clem win out. That's All I was pointing out..........from mom's basement.



Ga may have a stronger SOS but Bama would have more quality wins and a better loss, assuming they lose a close game. 


It would be a toss up as to who's left out but probably Ga just because BAMA


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2018)

If UGA and bama both play a weak schedule why are 7 SEC teams in the top 25?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh it'll matter... It takes Bama out of the equation.



The ONLY way Alabama doesn't make the final 4 is if they lose to auburn and UGA. 

They may lose to auburn but they won't lose to UGA


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> 7 SEC teams in the top 25.


Pfft. a 2 loss LSU and the rest have 3 losses


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2018)

Throwback said:


> If UGA and bama both play a weak schedule why are 7 SEC teams in the top 25?


 Bama has three wins over top 25 teams.  The dogs like to come on here and act like they haven't lost a game. I certainly remember them losing by 20 to LSU a team that Bama beat by 29 they don't like to be reminded of that.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2018)

Throwback said:


> If UGA and bama both play a weak schedule why are 7 SEC teams in the top 25?


Because every other conference is even worse. There's only a small handful of good teams. The sec has 3. The big ten has two. The acc and pac12 1 each and maybe 2 in the big12. The rest are garbage


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2018)

If a team has 3 or more losses they don't deserve to be ranked but the committee has to fill those spots with somebody


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama has three wins over top 25 teams.  The dogs like to come on here and act like they haven't lost a game. I certainly remember them losing by 20 to LSU a team that Bama beat by 29 they don't like to be reminded of that.




The same Bama that struggled with the Citadel & went into half time with a tie? 

Nobody is scared of Bama.. Bring them on!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2018)

Throwback said:


> They may lose to auburn but they won't lose to UGA



They would lose to UGA before they lose to Auburn. Auburn is just plain horrible this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> The same Bama that struggled with the Citadel & went into half time with a tie?
> 
> Nobody is scared of Bama.. Bring them on!


avatar bet thug?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> Few gave us any chance at all in January either yet still we prevailed and beat them. Had the refs not inserted themselves into it in the second half and called as clean a game as they did in the first half the Trophy would be in Athens.


you are delusional. yall lost. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Fair enough but I still think you are selling UGA short.


I don't I think lee is on the money. too bad the psycho dogs like brown and slayer cant see reality. ?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Fair enough but I still think you are selling UGA short.





Browning Slayer said:


> You can blame Mark Richt fore that. His shadow still lingers in Athens and people are still stuck in it.  Dawgs ROLL!



Nope. I'm from the Vince Dooley era. Always bad mouth your team and sing the praises of the opponent.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2018)

Throwback said:


> The ONLY way Alabama doesn't make the final 4 is if they lose to auburn and UGA.
> 
> They may lose to auburn but they won't lose to UGA



I was thinking it was the other way around. The Gus bus has a bent drive shaft, the piston rings are shot out and the mill is burning oil, the radiator has a pretty serious leak and a couple of the wheel bearings are making a lot of noise.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 21, 2018)

I just like gettin everybody's goat,,,,Roll Tide,,,,besides the Bama cheerleaders are Hawt,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Instigater in chief,,,,


----------



## AugustaDawg (Nov 21, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama has three wins over top 25 teams.  The dogs like to come on here and act like they haven't lost a game. I certainly remember them losing by 20 to LSU a team that Bama beat by 29 they don't like to be reminded of that.


UGA has 3 wins over top 25 teams this year too.
I agree with Slayer, we will have 4 wins over top 25 teams in two weeks.

And then lose to Bama in the NCG...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2018)

happy wednesdayelfiiiiiiibrowncleluseslayerdawgsux


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> The Auburn game makes me nervous every year. If the Dawgs beat Bama in the SECCG and Bama is not in the final 4, I will be pulling for you guys to win it all. Good luck against GT this week. I think a lot of people here are overlooking them. Hopefully Kirby keeps the team focused.


Them Tek blockers love to go after the knees I hate it every year. Good luck against Auburn it should be a good one but I think Bama wins it


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> happy wednesdayelfiiiiiiibrowncleluseslayerdawgsux



Thanks 6, and I hope you have a great one my friend.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm more concerned about Tech than I am of Bama! I think the Dawgs have started to play with more confidence of late. Plus we're getting healthy, at least before we play Tech. Who knows how we'll be afterwards.

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT TECH!*


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2018)

Dawgs punch Bama in the mouth!! I love my Dawgs! Bama sucks! 

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 2, 2018)

Well, I was hoping I was wrong but in the end bama won again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Because Bama is the best team in the country, and there ain't a close 2nd..
> 
> roll tide


----------

